# bloodworm...healthy food?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I used to give my piranhas bloodworm as a meal on a daily basis. Should i do the same with my new 2" rhom? I also used to throw in krill and beef heart every other day.

I'm starting this guy on hikari gold pellets and blood worm for now. Any thoughts?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

blood worms, krill and pellets are great foods for your fish. Beef heart is a little fatty so should be used sparingly. If you are looking for a larger variety of foods to feed, I recommend any white fish, shrimp, and octopus/squid.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would keep the beef heart out its messy and a red meat. if you get the rhom to take pellets that is great it will be the best thing for him. bloodworms are ok for really small fish but he is big enough to have small pieces of white fish fillet and cut up shrimp. i would feed pellets as a staple and mix it up with the white fish fillets and shrimp but make sure the shrimp isnt cooked.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bloodworms are an excellent source of protein without the fatty contents of beefheart!..and yes, its one of the best things you can give to your fish...It's always been a staple part of my piranhas diet...All P's absolutely love them!...They'll become monsters in no time flat with bloodworms...only bad thing about bloodworms is the price...they cost a lot more $$$ than regular nightcrawlers.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> blood worms, krill and pellets are great foods for your fish. Beef heart is a little fatty so should be used sparingly. If you are looking for a larger variety of foods to feed, I recommend any white fish, shrimp, and octopus/squid.


Pretty much said it all.. My ps have never eaten red meat and show amazing growth and colour. Although beefhart is fine once in a while make sure its been trimmed of all fat,most petstores sell pre packaged lean beefhart cubes


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

If shrimp is good then krill should be fine,right?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea krill is fine too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> blood worms, krill and pellets are great foods for your fish. Beef heart is a little fatty so should be used sparingly. If you are looking for a larger variety of foods to feed, I recommend any white fish, shrimp, and octopus/squid.


prety much what Ken recomended

IMO i wouldnt use beef heart at all. too messy and real unhealthy. stick with pellets, krill, white fish.
scallops go down well too.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

If i feed him white fish and squid,is it best to get these from a pet store or a fish market?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

so far he eats squid and silversides.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you can just get it from the seafood section at the grocery store.


----------

